# Jen Wanted Wacky!



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

This bride liked my wackier stuff, and told me to just go crazy!
acaldwell, another member here, did the shoot with us.  Abby, if you are around, feel free to post some of those photos!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 24, 2007)

Absolutely stunning shots. The lighting, location (that cool warehouse!), poses and post-processing all combine to make these killer shots (and of course, the bride is bloody gorgeous).


----------



## zendianah (Sep 24, 2007)

Love your pics ! I love the backgound and your post processing is KICK ASS. I agree with Anty your bride is Bloody Gorgeous. 

Can we see the original to 4?


----------



## subimatt (Sep 24, 2007)

Great shots, Gorgeous Bride.


----------



## noescape (Sep 24, 2007)

Absolutely stunning....


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 24, 2007)

#3 made me take in a breath! Absolutely gorgeous! No wonder the bride trusted you to go "wacky"!


----------



## just x joey (Sep 24, 2007)

nice shots, if i had one complaint it wuld be not enough shadows on your subject, lol.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you guys so much! I love it when they let me just "play".....it's so much more fun to process that way. It's one of the few times I actually get to enjoy the processing portion.
And yeah, she's gorgeous, huh? Wow!



zendianah said:


> Love your pics ! I love the backgound and your post processing is KICK ASS. I agree with Anty your bride is Bloody Gorgeous.
> 
> Can we see the original to 4?


 
I'll do better than that. I've gone back to the RAW files. These are straight out of camera before even so much as a white balance or exposure correction is done. I'm pretty sure I have the right photos, but many are really really simular, so the photos below are at least in the same set of frames if they aren't the exact one.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 24, 2007)

wow. pictures are still gorgeous and so is she !!  Good job Cindy as always.

Dianah


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 24, 2007)

i'll get on it   yours look fabulous! now i'm nervous...hehe.  and, i'm learning this liquify trick (spent 4 hours at b&n the other night reading to find it), so my waists are not quite as small as yours...yet!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 24, 2007)

great ones!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Abby,  don't worry!  Mine are just freakishly photoshopped is all.  Send me an e about the liquify tool.  There are lots of neat tricks I can show you.
Or better yet, if you want to pop in this week while I'm working on this engagement, I'll show you.  (You haven't seen my office, but it's full of computers...all side by side.)


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Mentos!  Thank you!  Is it cold yet where you are?  It's still in the 90s here!  I miss seeing you around.  I don't get "outside" the Wedding Forum very much anymore as far as photo areas go.
I'd love to see some of your new modeling stuff.  The last ones were killer!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey Elsaspet! Now I'm stuck in front of mu pc and editing... A VERY NEW SENIOR PORTRAITS  I found a pretty handsome model...a bloke of course  
I will  post some this evening...in one or 2 hours... when I'm done with them...
today we had a lovely day... the fall has just started but it was sunny and warm.. I was walking in a t-shirt today so the weather is nice, and I hope it to stay till...let's say...December  till Christmas 

and you know what! I still have holidays  but there's only 1 week left and my third year on university starts... ehhh... I am already tired


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

I jealous!  Jealous about your weather, and the fact you are so young and talented and have your whole life ahead of you!
Be sure to share the senior photos here!!!!!!!!!  I wanna see.  Especially a handsome bloke!
I hear ya on the editing.  I'm supposed to be doing an engagement right now, but I noticed when I went to pull my picks that my hubby hadn't loaded all of them, and I have no idea which stack of cards it is.  LOL.  Perfect excuse to play today..........


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 24, 2007)

hehehe actually my excuse for today's editing was the weather... I wanted to use it to the fullest today and I spent almost whole day outdoors. Now it's 7.40 p.m and I just stareted 

me talented? thank you  :-D


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 24, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Abby, don't worry! Mine are just freakishly photoshopped is all. Send me an e about the liquify tool. There are lots of neat tricks I can show you.


 
No no noooooooooooooooooo! You have to show ALL OF US!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> No no noooooooooooooooooo! You have to show ALL OF US!!! :mrgreen:


 
I have the whole day free!  Which one do you want me to walk through?


----------



## heip (Sep 24, 2007)

Everything has already been said about your work, on this thread, and others, so, I'll just add...WOW!!
Very nice Cindy!


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 24, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I have the whole day free! Which one do you want me to walk through?


 
#3, please!


----------



## Stranger (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, these are very amazing photographs.

Thank you for posting the originals. I always like to see how these amazing portraits are edited and what i need to do after the photo. If you are really open to discuss methods today i would be interested in hearing a bit about your touchup work on the model's skin... It looks amazing


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Stranger said:


> Wow, these are very amazing photographs.
> 
> Thank you for posting the originals. I always like to see how these amazing portraits are edited and what i need to do after the photo. If you are really open to discuss methods today i would be interested in hearing a bit about your touchup work on the model's skin... It looks amazing


 
Hi Stranger. Glad to help. It's an action though. A paint on action that I can really manipulate. Do you have a choice on which photo you would like me to do a walk through on?
Keep in mind, it might come out differently, as I can't remember all the brushes, etc I use, in which order.
Thank you for your kind kind words!
Cindy


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 24, 2007)

well starting with a pretty face sure made it easier!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes pretty girls make them pop out of the camera ready for print!  Truth be told, I dropped my camera, and bammm!  There it was!


----------



## cupidcutie4u (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't think these are wacky. These are so beautiful. creative not wacky. God she is so lucky to have these. The lighting shows her so well in number 1. Your so good!!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you Cupid Cutie.  There are two of us...me and my husband.  We shoot together always.  He's awesome, but forum quiet.  I do all the processing because I'm a masocist.  LOL.


----------



## JIP (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow I could only wish I could call work of that caliber that I did "whaky".


----------



## jemmy (Sep 24, 2007)

*Wow* Cindy..... loving these!!! Your work is delicious and always inspiring.  Thanks for posting the original files too... You are such a good sharer! Speaking of sharing, I have been working hard at using Liquify lately but not sure I am using the right tools/settings - yep, i guess i should check out some liquify tutes but   *Abby, don't worry! Mine are just freakishly photoshopped is all. Send me an e about the liquify tool. There are lots of neat tricks I can show you.* dont suppose you wanna share these neat tricks with me too????? xxx

and.... 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *elsaspet* 

 
_I have the whole day free! Which one do you want me to walk through?
_

*#3, please! *  I am with Wildmaven here... would love to hear about the processing of this shot if you have the time.  Im thinking its a 'vivid light' layer mixed with lots of other hot pp but then again, i am probably wrong.

Thanks for the inspiration - I love your pp lighting techniques - if you lived here in Oz i would be hitting you up for Cindy Seminars for sure xxx

ps... one last thing for now anyway, remind me how much time you spend pp a wedding.  i know you take a bazillion shots, and i know it takes me a bazillion hours to process my 300ish from raw to final edits?  my computer is WAY too slow, but do you think it is the actions that save you time in pp??? or just the mere fact that you know your stuff and totally rock? x


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

jemmy said:


> *Wow* Cindy..... loving these!!! Your work is delicious and always inspiring. Thanks for posting the original files too... You are such a good sharer! Speaking of sharing, I have been working hard at using Liquify lately but not sure I am using the right tools/settings - yep, i guess i should check out some liquify tutes but *Abby, don't worry! Mine are just freakishly photoshopped is all. Send me an e about the liquify tool. There are lots of neat tricks I can show you.* dont suppose you wanna share these neat tricks with me too????? xxx
> 
> and....
> Quote:
> ...


 

Yes, I take a ton of photos.  I just want what I want and I know if I shoot enough, I'm gonna get the "real thing".
You want #3?  You have it my darling!
Coming up.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, I'm thinking the coal mine shot.  It's number 4 in the first series I think, and the third in the originals.
I will start a new thread because it takes a while.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## Stranger (Sep 24, 2007)

elsaspet,  no real specific, I know my way around photoshop pretty well but never really ventured to the liquify. Just a VERY general overview should be sufficient enough to get me started and i can go from there


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok Stanger, I have a new tread for you.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 24, 2007)

Amazing shots!!!!  I always enjoy your wedding shots. Beautiful!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 24, 2007)

Great vision on your part and kudos to the bride for thinking outside the box.  Great location!

I really like #1 and I knew she was holding a chain in her right hand.  The PP photo washed it out a bit, but was in the original.  I think it's an empowering shot.


----------



## D40 (Sep 24, 2007)

All I can do is chant what everyone ells is saying "Stunning"


----------



## Seven7109 (Sep 24, 2007)

Amazing !!! I really love your work 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BOUNCE! (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Cindy, awesome, awesome, AWESOME!!!!! I want in on the pp too! In particular #2 & #3. Share your genius with me PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I am just starting to experiment with the liquify tool in some of my portrait work, but I only use the one tool and don't even know if it is the right one! I have already been editing my last two portrait shoots with light layers that i learnt off you and now I would love to learn more....If you get a chance can you please send me a personal message re: A quick tute on liquify and how do I replace backgrounds I have tried looking it up on photoshop tutorials but I don't seem to be able to find what I am looking for.I know this is painful but if you can spare the time to lead me in the right direction I would be most grateful.  Thanks so much Jodie xx


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Sep 24, 2007)

That last shot has me back for the second time!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you guys soooo much.
I updated the Liquify thread.  I don't know how to do screen captures so it's hard to show you the actual liquify steps.
However, I tried to give an overall on two shots not shown in the original series.
Check it out, and as always, feel free to ask any and all questions.
Happy processing!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

Taralyn Romero said:


> That last shot has me back for the second time!


 

Hi Taralyn.
That one was fun and easy to do.
I'm an action freak because I'm lazy, so I hit it with three actions:

Super Old School with lowered opacity (Boutwell Action)
Boring Selarium (Boutwell Action)
Chocolate Syrup #2 (Kevin Kabota Action Hero Series 2)

Then I just took a grunge brush in the Selarium color, and smashed it around the border.

Hope that helps, and thank you!


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Sep 27, 2007)

These are absolutely amazing. My goal is to be as good as you one day.

On another note, on the 2nd picture, you can see where you used the liquify tool on her waist and left arm.


----------



## Alison (Sep 28, 2007)

Beautiful series! I don't know that I can add anything that hasn't already been said here, but I did want to you know I really enjoyed these!


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again you guys.
Hey Alison,  you and I need to get together and shoot!


----------

